# M38 Willys Model MC Jeep



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I wanted to post one of my most recent Jeep modeling efforts here - and say thanks to Owen for his threads on Jeeps to rekindle my interest in them. This one is the Toyland RC Berg conversion designed around the old Italeri Willys Model MB Jeep kit. I was able to get to this point in a day last Saturday...





































Hope you like & thanks Owen!

Jim


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks cool. TC Berg makes/made some neat stuff.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That's some nice work on the jeep!


Agentsmith


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks All!

I really do like working with the RC Berg conversions - good stuff!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great detail. is it me or is the passenger seat cocked a little bit? what scale?


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah Jafo - everything is just press-fit into place for photography. The Seats wiggle, I didn't put the rear Bench Seat in, etc...

It's 1:35th scale.


----------

